# handbrake extender



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 29, 2008)

has anyone had experience of using a handbrake extender?
short arms and low hand brake!
comments please.(polite ones preferably)

Weez
Tony


----------



## clarkpeacock (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got one of these fitted to my ducato:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/kobran-motorhome-handbrake-extender-p-173.html

Expensive but does the job.  Only problem is that the seat won't swivel with brake on so just have to remember to leave it in gear if I want to turn the seat!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 29, 2008)

*exender*

Thanks for link
does it give anymore mechanical advantage or no real change
we do not have a swivel drivers seat so not a problem.something you would not think about at first.

weez
Tony


----------



## clarkpeacock (Sep 29, 2008)

No probs

There is no particular mechanical advantage in applying the brake but definately for releasing, as the large thumb lever makes its easier to press the button, particularly if the brake has been pulled hard on. 

The main advantage is that it raises the grip by about 4-5" or so making hill starts much easier because you don't have lean down the side of the seat to reach the brake.

Works for me anyway at 6ft tall.


----------



## lenny (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya,Tony, I,ve got short arms as well, but my deep pockets prevent me from buying this one


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Sep 29, 2008)

I do know that some of the Self-Build crowd went in for them and were very pleased. One of them had a go at making his own, btw he's an excellent engineer, and reckoned that it would have been cheaper to buy one


----------

